# Don't LOOK now another gardening event!!!



## Ashariel (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa...ning_event_is_coming/?st=JLCM8M0X&sh=3c978de1 just a sneak peek but I'm sure they will release the data mine after the update..


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2018)

you know, honestly I'm fine with that. At least gardening events are completable without having to spend tickets.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2018)

Are those...grapes?  I dunno man, I feel like their themes are getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## nanpan (Aug 27, 2018)

Oh how cute !!! A vineyard theme I'm so excited


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Are those...grapes?  I dunno man, I feel like their themes are getting weirder and weirder.



what do you have against grapes? what did they ever do to you???


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2018)

Bcat said:


> what do you have against grapes? what did they ever do to you???



They wine a lot.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They wine a lot.


----------



## HHoney (Aug 28, 2018)

Just imagine having grape vines - GRAPES - as an additional fruit in Animal Crossing Switch!!!

* MORE FRUIT OPTIONS PLS *


----------

